# Made my first router ski/sled..pics



## Soapdish (Jan 18, 2010)

I still need to get some all thread so I can make everything adjustable, but I really had the bug to build up something quick to see how this was going to work. I'm really impressed at the job it does. This setup was kinda built just for playing with this slab of tree trunk. 

Jake


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi Jake:

Congratulations on your first set of skis.

Don't use allthread. You'll screw up your router base, even the Craftsman doesn't warrant that kind of abuse. I use drill rod available through your local machine shop -- welders often have it too.

I would suggest a short pair of skis, rod length about 12" to 16" for the Craftsman. The holes look kind of small from what I can see in your picture. I'm using 12mm drill rod on an Hitachi M12V, 12lbs, 3+ HP and 32" rods and I get little deflection. I'm still going to make a short pair, about 16" rods, for routine stuff. The holes in the Craftsman will dictate what you use. Alternatively, you can have the base machined with larger holes and the rods fit to that. 

My rod holes are not round but hexagonal in shape. This creates top and bottom bearing points that leaves adjustments perfectly repeatable. That's why you don't want to use allthread. It will chew away the base material faster than a rat can go through a strip of bacon throwing all of your repeat-ability out the window.

Hope this helps.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ron

I need to disagree with you on the all thread rod, I have used my setup for about 2 years now and the base is just like it was new, I have 3 other ski setups and use all thread rod on them also, but I don't move the router up and down on the all thread, no need to..



=====

======


----------



## Soapdish (Jan 18, 2010)

I forgot who posted it, but the skis that have the router mounted on lexan, then the all thread attached to brackets is what I'm planning on doing. I had no intentions on modifying the base to make some fit.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

========


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Soapdish said:


> I forgot who posted it, but the skis that have the router mounted on lexan, then the all thread attached to brackets is what I'm planning on doing. I had no intentions on modifying the base to make some fit.


Hi Jake:

My apologies. I had wrongly assumed that you were going to use the router base as your rod mounting point. If you're going to use the suspended base plate method, allthread will work but you will be restricted in where and how you can move on the rods. The member supporting allthread hasn't tried the merits of this philosophy.

In the photo below is the scraping from only twice mounting my M12V on allthread rods. The first time was to experiment and the second was to show the ski structure in my notes. 

Now that I have moved over to drill rod I have far greater freedom. I use three points on the rods, the dead middle for template or pattern stuff, the extreme end for freehand carving that requires precise control and about the 3/4 point for freehand material removal as in a lap joint.

When the FAQ gets up and running I'll have a relatively complete set of notes on ski construction and usage.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jake

"The member supporting allthread hasn't tried the merits of this philosophy"

The member has tried the rods and the philosophy  and did find out the rods is not worth the extra time and money, it's a KISS thing for me.(Keep-It-Simple-S**)

Ron and Harry forget sometimes that many don't use 20 lb. router tank for the ski router jobs and many routers don't have big holes for the rods..i.e. Porter Cable for just one of many .

==========


----------



## Soapdish (Jan 18, 2010)

I will take all of this into consideration. I'll make something work.


----------

